# Anyone with kids in Tala, Paphos?



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, i'm new to the forum 

We've bought a house in Tala, Paphos. We have a 10yr old son who will be going to The ISOP September 2009.

Thing is we are moving in June 2009, just as the kids break up for the summer holidays. My son is worried he will be bored out of his mind because everytime we've been to Tala, he's never seen any kids playing anywhere!!! We've been told that are quite a few kids who live in Tala and actually go to the ISOP ----- WHERE ARE YOU ALL when school is finished???? lol

If anyone can give me advise on where to take him to meet other children, i would really appreciate it.

Look forward to hearing from anyone that can give me any info.

Thanks


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

I posted this back in November and got no response!

I take it no-one who uses this forum lives in or around Tala? Typical


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> I posted this back in November and got no response!
> 
> I take it no-one who uses this forum lives in or around Tala? Typical


I used to live in Tala and to be honest I cant recall seeing any British children except for the odd ones who were on holiday.
I am sure though that once your son starts at the IOP he will soon meet others who live in Tala and get a circle of friends.

Veronica


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum
> 
> We've bought a house in Tala, Paphos. We have a 10yr old son who will be going to The ISOP September 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> DonnaWestBrom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i'm new to the forum
> ...


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum
> 
> We've bought a house in Tala, Paphos. We have a 10yr old son who will be going to The ISOP September 2009.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We won't be out there this June but are also planning to move to the Paphos area next year and are going to look at the ISOP this April. We have a son who is 8 and a daughter, 6. We talk about it with them all the time, so I'm hoping when the move comes it won't be such a big deal (especially for my son, whose best friend lives next door!) 

As regards friends for your son, when we went out last year we found everyone very friendly, I'm sure he will meet other children over the summer, even if only there on holiday, at least it will be some entertainment. Also, have you tried asking the school if there's a way of getting in touch with other children in his future class?

Just a thought.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> We won't be out there this June but are also planning to move to the Paphos area next year and are going to look at the ISOP this April. We have a son who is 8 and a daughter, 6. We talk about it with them all the time, so I'm hoping when the move comes it won't be such a big deal (especially for my son, whose best friend lives next door!)
> 
> ...


We'll be taking our son to ISOP to sit his entrance exams end of March, i'll have a word with them while we're there. Good idea Lazer! Thanks.

I'll have to hang around the school when he starts there in September to talk to some of the parents, i'm sure they'll understand and would have been in the same situation as us anyway. 

Kids get so bored very quickly, we suppose to be moving over in June just as the kids break up from school over there. But i'm thinking of perhaps waiting until towards the end of August so he's not on his own for long before starting school.

We'll see after our visit end of March.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum
> 
> We've bought a house in Tala, Paphos. We have a 10yr old son who will be going to The ISOP September 2009.
> 
> ...


Hi , dont know if your son is into drama, music dance, there is a new stage school opening plan to have a summer school . looks like fun they are going to be having a fun afternoon , no cost to see what it all is about, for times & location pm me as i dont think i can put number in here.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi , dont know if your son is into drama, music dance, there is a new stage school opening plan to have a summer school . looks like fun they are going to be having a fun afternoon , no cost to see what it all is about, for times & location pm me as i dont think i can put number in here.


Thanks but no, he's more into sport. Kickboxing, but mainly football. If he's not kicking a ball around then he's on his PS3 playing against other people on the internet. 

Back in the UK he does kickboxing 3 times a week and football 3 times a week, so he's going through the "your taking me away from my friends" bit at the moment (Laying the guilt trip on!) I'm doing my best to convince him that he will meet lots of new friends and will still be able to do sport which will probably be through school.

We've actually had contact through someone in Peyia who is trying to put together a football development centre. My husband is a football coach and as offered his help, so fingers crossed he'll be fine.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck you want your kids to be happy they can make us feel so bad , We have a 16 yr old boy just the same, friends move on they dont understand that sure once the summer is here kids are out on the beach more he will be fine . 
Tricia


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum
> 
> We've bought a house in Tala, Paphos. We have a 10yr old son who will be going to The ISOP September 2009.
> 
> ...


iam moving over to pafos in june and my little boy is coming over in july to have look to moving over there he is 10 in june


----------



## laylasnanna (May 20, 2010)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> I posted this back in November and got no response!
> 
> I take it no-one who uses this forum lives in or around Tala? Typical


Hi Donna, 
i posted a question about Tala n the school here & didn`t get any response either so i guess it`s just me n u lol
I have just moved here a few days ago, i have an 11yr old girl who i`m hoping to put in the local school. I haven`t seen any other kids yet just holiday makers but i`m sure she will make freinds once she starts school.
Anyway, good luck & maybe we will bump into each other In Tala at some point coz there`s only us living here  :clap2:


----------



## Soarky (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm living in Tala. I have 2 sons and they are in Interntional school.


----------

